# Cabo Verde Holiday



## ullsok (13. September 2009)

Ausgestattet mit den Infos aus diesen beiden Threads:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92296&highlight=verden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146703&highlight=kapverden
und einigen guten Tipps von Forummitglied „Saily“ ging es Ende August mit Frau, Sohn, Schwiegermutter und 20kg Angelgepäck auf die Kap Verden nach Sal in RIU Funana Hotel.

Zunächst das Negative:
Sal besteht quasi nur aus Wüste und Baustellen (viele mit Baustopp aufgrund des wirtschaftlich bedingten Rückgangs des Tourismus) - wer eine reizvolle Landschaft sucht, sollte dort also lieber nicht hinfahren.

Positiv:
Hotel und Strand absolut Top, Meer 27 Grad – die Familie war also Happy; nun konnte ich relaxt das Thema „Fischen“ angehen.

Da das Restaurant „Zum Fischermann“ gerade Betriebsferien hatte, war es zunächst ein Problem, mit Uwe bzw. Thomas in Kontakt zu kommen - es hat dann aber doch noch geklappt.

Die erste Ausfahrt zum Jigging habe ich daher jedoch mit einer Big Game Yacht von „Fishing Dream“ unternommen. In der Nacht vor der Tour wacht meine Frau um 4:00 Uhr auf – ich dachte, „Montezumas Rache“ gibt es nur in Südamerika.#q
Mich erwicht es dann ein halbe Stunde später – egal, als Angler ist man ja hart im nehmen und ein Caipi ohne Eis schmeckt eben nicht.
Dann, kaum auf dem Boot mit Rückenwind und dem guten Dieselgeruch wird es mir schon ganz mulmig. Ist dann aber gleich vergessen, als beim Schleppen auf der Fahrt zur Bank ein schöner Dorado beißt.
Als wir die Bank erreichen und mit dem Jigging beginnen, stellt sich das flaue Gefühl jedoch gleich wieder ein. Beim Jigging hatten wir dann 2 Bisse (einer mit einem ersten Run von 100m) die jedoch beide aussteigen. Nach zwei Stunden wurde die Tour dann abgebrochen, weil ein anderes Boot von „Fishing Dream“ einen Motorschaden hatte und zurück geschleppt werden musste – irgendwie war ich aber nicht traurig darüber.

Ich habe dann noch 4 Vormittag-Trips mit Thomas unternommen und konnte neben einigen Baby-Amberjacks und anderen Kleinfischen auch 2 Yellowfins von 35 und 25 kg beim Jigging sowie 1 Wahoo von 15 kg beim Trolling zur Bank fangen.

Fazit:
Wenn man einen netten Badeurlaub verbringen möchte und ebenso wie ich nach 2-3 Tagen am Strand ohne Angel ganz unruhig wird, ist Sal absolut empfehlenswert.

Thomas (aka. Capt. TOMA’s) ist ein Fischer mit Leib und Seele und geht mit seinem 5,50m Boot „Springbock II“ auch keine unnötigen Risiken ein - die Trips mit ihm waren Top.#6

Hier einige Fotos von dem Trip:



























Thomas mit seinem "Springbock II":





Solche Tage gibt es wohl sehr wenige auf den Kap Verden:


----------



## Dart (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

Kurz und Knackig.|supergri
Schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern, dickes Petrie!#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Tortugaf (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

Ja finde ich auch, da muss ich auch noch mal hin. Zum Fischen ist es voll ein Traum.
  Ich möchte gern  Wissen, ob man dort auch ohne Probleme von Ufer aus angeln kann, u. was man dort fängt.
  Danke für den Rat dass man sich Sal eher verkneifen kann wenn man keine Baustellen mag.

  G. Tortugaf


----------



## zandermouse (13. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

@ullsok,

danke für Deinen netten Bericht, habe ich mit Freude gelesen.
Ein Yellowfin beim Jiggen zu erbeuten, ist schon ein spannendes Erlebnis. Die machen schon ganz schön Rabatz ! 
Da wir hier in einem Angelforum sind, interessiert den Großteil
hier, jedoch Deine Angeltechnik. Doch darüber schreibst Du nicht viel.#h

Mich persöhnlich würde Folgendes interessieren:

Was hast Du oder der Skipper auf dem Echolot gesehen ?

Welche Jiggingrute hast Du verwendet ?

Welche Jigs hast Du benutzt ?

Wie hast Du die Jigs geführt ?

In welcher Situation kamen die Bisse ?

Wie lange dauerten die Drills ?

Was würdest Du an Deinem Gerät für verbesserungswürdig halten, oder war alles perfekt ?

Was kostet denn eine Vormittagsausfahrt ?

Wie weit sind die Jiggingplätze von der Küste entfernt ?

Sorry, dass ich so viele fragen habe, aber das was Du bisher
geschrieben hast, interessiert mich sehr ! 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## saily (14. September 2009)

*Es muß nicht immer Marlin sein....*

Hi Ullsok,

freut mich, dass du mit meinen Tips was anfangen konntest.

Die gefangenen Fische waren ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Insbesondere der YFT von 35 kg auf der Jiggingrute war sicher ein Erlebniss! Glückwunsch dazu!

Vor 2-3 Jahren warn auf Sal alle noch superpositiv... es wurde wirklich gutes Geld verdient mit den Grundstücken in 1. seafront und auch sonst wurde überall gebaut.... die Investoren haben ihren Reibach weitestgehend gemacht - die Kleinanleger baden aktuell mal wieder die Wirtschaftskrise aus... die Kapverden sollten die neuen wärmeren Kanaren werden in der Tourismusindustrie - das liegt jetzt alles erst mal wieder auf Eis! RIU wird sich vmtl. grün und blau ärgern!

Wer weiss? Vielleicht sind die Inseln aber auch nur verschont geblieben und in ein paar Jahren sind alle ganz glücklich dass es so gekommen ist! Denn die (halbwegs) unverfälschten Reiseziele werden immer weniger auf dieser Welt...

Tl

saily


----------



## ullsok (15. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

Also:|wavey:

Was hast Du oder der Skipper auf dem Echolot gesehen ?
> Nichts ; Thomas hatte kein Echolot montiert. Er hat aber die Daten der Plateau's im GPS gespeichert und wesentlich mehr, als über die Plateau's zu driften kann man aus meiner Sicht auch nicht groß machen.

Welche Jiggingrute hast Du verwendet ?
> JV-Xzoga Eigenbau mit WG 500gr

Welche Jigs hast Du benutzt ?
> Williamson Benthos 250gr

Wie hast Du die Jigs geführt ?
> Ich würde sagen, meine Führung fällt in die Kategorie "Long Stroke" - 1 mal ziehen und 2-3 mal Kurbeln

In welcher Situation kamen die Bisse ?
> Mittelwasser

Wie lange dauerten die Drills ?
> ca. 10-15 min

Was würdest Du an Deinem Gerät für verbesserungswürdig halten, oder war alles perfekt ?
> Die Verbindung zwischen geflochener Schnur und Vorfach ist natürlich immer ein Herausforderung; hier gibt es zwar einige Spezialknoten, die aber auf einem schaukelnden Boot bei Wind zu binden ist ein anderes Thema. Ich verwende einen verstärkten Albright-Knoten und mache immer 3 Kreuze dass er hält

Was kostet denn eine Vormittagsausfahrt ?
> Die offiziellen Preise bei "Fishing Dream" sind 150,- € p.P. und bei Thomas 180,- € fürs Boot - der Rest ist VHS. 

Wie weit sind die Jiggingplätze von der Küste entfernt ?
> Wir haben ca. 1 Std dorthin geschleppt - ich würde daher sagen, 4-6 SM.

Uferangeln:
Ist im Norden der Insel (Steilküste) möglich, hier werden Jacks und gelegentlich sogar Dorado's mit Popper gefangen. Fishing Dream bietet hier entspr. Touren an. Selber hinfahren ist eine Herausforderung; ab der Inselmitte gibt es keine asphaltierten Straßen mehr


----------



## jvonzun (15. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

besten Dank für den tollen Bericht. Ich plane im April eine Reise dorthin.
Wie ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit dort zum Fischen?
besten Dank!
Lg Jon


----------



## Sailfisch (15. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und besten Dank für den Bericht!
Cabo Verde ist für Angler immer eine Reise wert. Irgendwann werde ich da auch mal hin müssen.


----------



## ullsok (16. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*



jvonzun schrieb:


> besten Dank für den tollen Bericht. Ich plane im April eine Reise dorthin.
> Wie ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit dort zum Fischen?
> besten Dank!
> Lg Jon



Ich war bisher nur dieses eine Mal dort - Wahoo gibt es wohl ganzjährig; Yellowfin eher nur im Sommer.
Evtl. kann einer der Kapverden-Spezialisten hier mehr sagen.


----------



## saily (16. September 2009)

*AW: Cabo Verde Holiday*

Ab Mitte April wird auf Cabo Verde von fast allen Booten nur noch auf Blue Marlin gefischt. Dabei bleibt natürlich nur selten was "Kleines" hängen.

Wir hatten im April aber auch schon mal nen schönen YFT (war allerdings der erste der Saison) und auch mal nen Biss von nem richtig Dicken MahiMahi-Bullen auf nen Marlinlure, der aber leider nicht hängen blieb. An einer Bucht vor Sao Nicolao wird auch sehr gutes Fischen auf Tigerhai zu der Zeit betrieben.

Wahoo und Amberjack dürften ganzjährig zu fangen sein.

TL

saily


----------

